# S.F. Sodas box #5



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Managed a few pictures before the camera's darn battery needed recharging.
 Here we have a C.A. Reiners & Co variant without the address.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's the front or the back depending on your point of view embossed Classen & Co San Francisco.
 This is pretty common, and my finely scuffed and dinged specimen shows it's been around the block a few times.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

And the back or the front embossed Pacific Soda Works.
 This bottle is a nice deep aqua with a good strike but I'm just not into having anything cleaned/tumbled these days,
 a change in philosophy you might say -- keep it original.[8|]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is a pair of round-base, blob-top sodas embossed: 
 Imperial Ginger Ale Co. S.F. - Cal.
 On the right one I dug in Sunset Park, on the left an example I found at De Anza College flea market years ago.
 Why this wasn't included in either edition of Markota's Western Blob Soda books I'll never know.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

A picture of the base of one of the Imperials...embossed I.G.A. Co...can't figger out what it stands for though.[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Italian/Soda Water/Manufactory/SanFrancisco  iron pontil, original surface, slugged out back.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Experimented with a few close-ups for example:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Golden West slight embossing variant not listed in Markota's revised edition:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Walter's...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Walter's base embossed Herve & Somps Agts. Herve & Somps also had a nice mug-base hutch, as well as a rare hutch variant embossed Somps & Herve...go figure.[8|]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Last thing I took before the camera's battery called 911...found out there is a variant mold with the generator on the other side which is
 embossed Thompson's Premium Mineral Water


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice soda collection.  I guess I'll have to get busy photographing the rest of mine so I can post them too.  I have a few of the ones you posted.  I really like the Italian Soda Water!

 Did you dig all yours?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 6, 2009)

I've got several sodas that I dug in other storage boxes. 
 I 'dug' through many boxes at flea markets and bottle shows to find most of these in this thread. [8D]
 I bought many of my San Francisco hutches from Jim Masterson when he liquidated his soda collection. As for the Italian Soda Water pictured above, Jim had this for sale at the old monthly Vallco Antique Fair in the late 1980s/early 1990s.
 I'm slowly working my way through my boxes in the storage room. This morning's search put me in close proximity to my "S.F. Druggists #2" box which has a few dozen bottles I need to photograph and post in a future thread.


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice ones!

 I really like the last photo of the Union Soda Works and San Francisco embossed on it.

 Doug


----------

